# my Kernel is not using the module shpchp

## Snooze86

Hi,

I tried to build a Kernel with my own configuration. After a while every thing seems to work correct. But I found a difference between my Kernel and the Kernel used by the systemrescuecd from sysresccd.org (both Kernel-2.6.36-x86_64).

When I type lspci -v in a shell on my system I get:

```

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff

        Memory behind bridge: f6100000-f61fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000c0000000-00000000c01fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 013f

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

```

with the syresccd I get:

```

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff

        Memory behind bridge: f6100000-f61fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000c0000000-00000000c01fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 013f

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

        Kernel modules: shpchp

```

I wondered about the difference "Kernel modules: shpchp". I also included this driver in my Kernel but it doesn't use it. I searched the web and this forum but can't find any solution. What am I doing wrong? 

my Kernelconfiguration http://pastebin.com/c0KjFbQL

Thank you for your help

----------

## roarinelk

modprobe shpchp ? You have it enabled in your .config  (it's the driver for PCI/PCIe hotplug,

which you probably will never even need).

----------

## Snooze86

 *roarinelk wrote:*   

> modprobe shpchp ? You have it enabled in your .config  (it's the driver for PCI/PCIe hotplug,
> 
> which you probably will never even need).

 

I have tried modprobe shpchp, but it doesn't work, because I've built this driver into the Kernel. So I tried building it as a module and now I get it displayed with lspci -v. 

But why haven't lspci shown shpchp before?

----------

